# Need Opinion



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello friends, i am new wood carver here. I am looking for best carving tools in the google. and found this article- best wood carving tool

please tell it will be helpful for me or not.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Check out Mary May's carving courses. In her online courses, she tells you what tools to do the different tasks.

It really depends upon what you are carving.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No to Flex Cut.

I recommend full size carving tools. I use Pfiel I think they are very good.


----------



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks to all for your opinion.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm going to disagree with rwe2156 here. Flexcut makes decent carving tools, but you don't need the set in the link you provided, as several of the knives are not that useful . The first carving knife I bought was http://www.flexcut.com/kn13-detail-knife/ from flex cut. This knife arrived carving sharp right out of the box. I still use it today. I also own several other brands such as Helvie, Allan Goodman, and Bütz.

As to the gouges, I bought the Flexcut set http://www.flexcut.com/fr310-beginners-palm-set/ over ten years ago. These also arrived "carving sharp" right out of the box. People generally say not to buy sets of gouges because there are always a couple of tools you never use. In this case, I disagree; this is a good set for a beginning wood carver. I still use every one of these tools today in my carving. I also own some Pfiel full size gouges, Ramelson V tools, Dockyard mini-gouges, and a couple of other Flexcut gouges. I mostly carve small to medium three-dimensional carvings now, but I have used these tools to also make relief carvings.

If you do decide to buy the flex cut set, also buy this: http://www.flexcut.com/pw12-flexcut-slipstrop/ It's perfect for sharpening the gouges. You can still make your own strop from cereal cardboard and a piece of scrap wood, but this will help keep your tools really sharp. The only time you'll need to use a stone or sandpaper on one of these tools is if you drop it on the floor and break the point, or get a nick in the cutting edge. I have not had to use sandpaper on my Flexcut gouges in over 5 years - stropping is enough to keep them sharp, and I carve almost every day.

Claude


----------

